# looking for brothers from the falcons mc Lahr



## chili (11 Mar 2006)

Hey just trying to find some lost brothers, i was in the Falcons 1978 to 82. My club name was Breakdown i was in Cbty, 1rcha


----------



## George Wallace (11 Mar 2006)

Don't know of any on this site.  Know of at least three in Petawawa/Pembroke area.  I know of one who went home to Thunderbay, one down around Windsor, and there should be some in Gagetown.  


I know guys like Murrey Decker, Lester Schultz, Ned Hardju, Don Walsh, Rick McPhail, Archie Morrell, and Dave Dunbar.  I doubt that you would know Shon Burwell, who restarted a Chapter in Gagetown and has been posted back to Pet.

We will not talk about Nikki.   ;D


----------



## lanelam (12 Mar 2006)

Hi Danny it's Lane, remember me we put a few miles on me and you, you had the old BSA I think before you bought Jerldean I not sure how to spell it and neither did you. I am hoping by now you have sew your pants. It is great to hear from you buddy we had some good rides together. It's a long ride back to Peter Pan Disco. Remember those days. Have a good one let me know your e-mail address I will write you I seen you anseweres Cindy's site that how I know it is you.


----------



## Franko (12 Mar 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I doubt that you would know Shon Burwell, who restarted a Chapter in Gagetown and has been posted back to Pet.



 :rofl:

Heaven help you if you don't own a Harley, he won't let you come into his clubhouse.

Regards


----------



## Brat56 (12 Mar 2006)

Did anywone by chance know a fellow (civie ) Ron Scott who was in the Falcons...would hve been early to late 70"s?


----------



## GUNS (2 Apr 2006)

Only names I heard of were, John Hassock - Honda 750/4. A guy with the last name of Peters - Harley, his nick name was PUMA. There was a civvy called John the Beard, don't know his last name, he had a Munch Mammoth motorcycle. These names are from the early 70's, most likely all retired now.


----------



## gnplummer421 (2 Apr 2006)

Wow! Archie Morrell?  Man was he in the Armoured Corps 87-91 in Germany? I know this guy... if anyone talks to him, my old landlord in Zunsweir, Germany never could figure out why he was lying under the wine barrel tap in the cold storage room at my apartment, and why he didn't use a glass  :blotto:  >

Gnplummer


----------



## ccdec (3 Apr 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Don't know of any on this site.  Know of at least three in Petawawa/Pembroke area.  I know of one who went home to Thunderbay, one down around Windsor, and there should be some in Gagetown.
> 
> 
> I know guys like Murrey Decker, Lester Schultz, Ned Hardju, Don Walsh, Rick McPhail, Archie Morrell, and Dave Dunbar.  I doubt that you would know Shon Burwell, who restarted a Chapter in Gagetown and has been posted back to Pet.
> ...



George, you giving me quite a flashback with all of these names.  Amazing that I've been out so long and yet when I see these names their faces appear. Archie, Ned, Lester and Dave...............totally amazing.  After Zero, Archie always made me laugh. Thanks George.


----------



## eurowing (19 Jun 2006)

Danny, Lane.  How are you doing.  I am in regular contact with Pete and Pat Rogers.  All is well with me and I am in Comox BC.  Still have my Colours of course.  A reunioun might be something to think about.  A bit of sad news.  We lost Frankenstien this last fall. He was riding is Ultra Glide and was taken out by a left turn cager.  I miss the big lug.

Bruce Gilbert AKA Crabs


----------



## Paul Gillman (20 Jun 2006)

Oh Bruce, you're kidding me? I remember Frank so well. After all he almost bought the farm with me in Germany in a vehicle accident.
Remember the ammo truck hitting the tree episode? He felt so bad after that accident. He would come and visit me in the hospital full of guilt and remorse.
I in no way blamed him and went to great lengths to convince him of that.

That is just too sad. Was he married Bruce? Any kids?


Paul.


----------



## eurowing (20 Jun 2006)

I do remember the accident. The very first and only 5 ton the regiment had at the time. You hit the only tree in the area near the entrance to Kurzell. I went to visit you as well.  I beat you in cribbage.  You begged for leniency cause you were injured!  I showed no mercy!  ;D

Frank did actually find someone to marry him.  Lynn had a good grip on him too and she is a short woman!  They had one daughter who would be about 20 now.  Her name escape me for the moment.  I only saw Frank 4 or 5 times since I remustered and the last time was about 10 years ago.  He lived in the Toronto area.  Maybe Hamilton?  Actually, I want to email his wife with some stories for his daughter.  I'll find out for sure where he lived.

I do know he had a bikers funeral.  He was buried wearing his Falcon colours with his Harley in the church with him.  Anyone that ever knew Frank knows he love bikes.  He was a true biker, if it had two wheels he would ride it knowing the wind in his face was the same no matter the brand under his ass.  I missed his funeral because I was on the road moving to Comox.  I would have gone if I could have.


----------



## Paul Gillman (20 Jun 2006)

Yeah Bruce you're right on all counts about the Accident. I remember getting posted back to Shilo with Frank.(same barracks) He bought an old trike and was trying to fix it up to run. 

Anyway, I remember Frank as being a gently giant. I remember going to Winnipeg with him to see Max Webster(Kim Mitchell's band) what a riot we had.

Well, Good Ride Frank, Good ride.

Rest in peace buddy.

See ya on the flip side.

Paul...


----------



## chili (20 Jun 2006)

Hey Crabs , thats some sad news about Frank, i have some great monories of him and some pic's. How long ago was his passing? We had some great times in the club house and on the road. 
Crabs its been a longtime since i heard your name how have you been? drop me a line 
god bless
Breakdown


----------



## eurowing (21 Jun 2006)

Frank took his last ride in Oct 05.  I am waiting a response from Junior for more specific details and Lynn's  email address.  
Breakdown, I am sure Lynn would love a copy of the pics that pass the censor test.  It is good to hear from you Dan.  Last I heard you were in Sask!  My profile has my hotmail address, please drop a line.  Remember....  I know where you were born!  ;D  

I really remember the one beergarten we went to.  Pouring rain, soaked like a pair of drowned rats on the ride home.  We gave up and hit Desi up for a dry spot.  Poured the water out of my boots!  What a riot!

Paul... "Gentle Giant"  Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## chili (23 Jun 2006)

Hey Brothers, i have created a place in yahoo groups for us to stay connected if your interested its called http://groups.yahoo.com/group/falcons_mc  i think this would be a great place to share stories and photos and like someone mentioned maybe organize a reunion. 
god bless
Danny


----------



## tanker24a (9 Aug 2006)

Just received an e-mail about this topic. I was the last president in the Gagetown chapter(flyover from C Force), still have my old colours. I had the nickname "pillow", sore ass. Now ride with the "North Wall Riders Association", check our website, same name, and leave a post. I've done some partying with the new found Falcons from the Petawawa and Durham areas, these bros are solid. On my way to a meeting will write again,

Tanker,
Murray D.


----------



## Denise C. (27 Apr 2007)

Hi Fellas,

I got a tattoo from Lester in 1978.  He lived with a guy named Bob I think and we would party at there house often.  He had a friend named Smitty in the RCD and I dated him for 6 monts or so.  Anyone know what happened to him.
If anyones in touch with Lester say Hi for me.


----------



## gnplummer421 (14 Jul 2007)

Found an old pic of Archie Morrell - Late Eighties, on Ex somewhere in Germany. Not sure if I'll violate some privacy law if I post it. Anyone know where he is?

Gnplummer421


----------



## George Wallace (14 Jul 2007)

Archie is in Petawawa.  He is retired now and a Commissionaire, the last time I saw him.


----------



## gnplummer421 (15 Jul 2007)

I'll have to make it a point to go to the next Armoured Bonspiel there. Surely he would be there.

Gnplummer421


----------



## Jim Brault (27 Feb 2008)

Man, sorry to hear about Frank. Was a hell of a guy. I lived with him and his wife and also Dave Critchley for a couple of months in Edmonton. He was working as a Corrections Officer at the time. If only the guys on the other side of the bars knew what he did on his off time!!! What a loss.. Like Paul said, I'm sure I'll see him and that big oafy smile on the other side
RIP Frank.


----------



## grouch (16 Sep 2008)

A LOT of familiar names.  Brian Hanlon here (Lockjaw).  Was in Lahr 78-82, and rode with the Falcons for a time.  Frankenstein was my sponsor, and I'm sure sorry to hear he bought it.  One of the best guys I ever knew.  I still see Lester in Fredericton from time to time when I get over there.  Anyway, great to see so many familiar names (even Nikki's).  Hopefully all you guys are doing well and still in the wind.  Y'all ride safe.


----------



## Crash1971 (7 Nov 2008)

Hello there, finally I can get news from old brothers, I was in Germany (RCD) in 1971 when we created the Falcons MC, the person who design the colours was Gloria Gourlay, she was riding a 450 Honda then, there was a Don Soltis (Daffy)  who was the first sergeant of arm, my nickname was Crash or frenchman  I hand a BSA 650 Lightning, then a Honda 750, then a Honda 500 (this was a result of that good beer and wine).  I lost track of all the brothers when I stop drinking and posted back to Montreal.
Last year I finally found a 1970 BSA 650 Lightning and join an old British bikers club.....and guest what I still have my original colours
Great memories, Rock festivals, Elephant rally, party with the Bones MC (US) and the hangout place Graphenhasen.  John the beard was the second sergeant of arm he had Honda 750 then, there also a Marty (Triumph 650), Don Emerson Norton Commando 750
Enough for tonight safe driving


----------



## GUNS (9 Nov 2008)

Do you remember these rally's?  Were you there when John the Beard bought the MUNCH Mammouth motorcycle. It had a NSU car engine for the motor.  The speedo had a red zone after the 250KPH mark.


----------



## smootje (15 Nov 2008)

Hey all
Interesting to read about the Falcons past. I rode with the Falcons in Lahr between 91 - 94. Im in the process of F@#K'n around on Facebook. If your interested, swing by and have a look. Not much on there right now.  Just to let you all know, I took a couple of old pics off this sight to put on Facebook.

Lets see how many Falcons are out there. Add your comments and old pics.

Cheers


----------



## tanker24a (21 Nov 2008)

Fellow Falcons,

I was in the Falcons back in the early eighties, still have colours, now in new Falcons. New club was formed in 2000, different patch, name was kept to respect the old club. Thought you might want to know. In 2010 we are having a 10 year bash in Edmonton. Now Chapters in Edmonton, Petawawa, Trenton, Durham, Mirimachi(spelling), Gagetown, probationary chapters in Calgary and London which I am the President. Went by the name of Pillow and was in C sqn the flyover. Did the patch in at some hugh rally in Germany. In contact with Dave Dunbar who sent me some old pictures. New club has a website, http://www.falconsmc.org/  , can email me at falconstanker@hotmail.com. Also am on face book what is the site? (Murray Decker)

Tanker
President
Probationary Chapter
Patriot Crew, London
FFFF


----------



## smootje (21 Nov 2008)

check out "Falcons MC Lahr" on facebook groups. Not sure how it's gonna work, but giver' a try. Add some pics from the old days.


----------



## cyqq (17 Mar 2009)

Hello

Joined the Falcons in 1972. Marty ws Marty Lahaise. Re-built a triumph in his barrack room. Nice to know the club still exists although I don't qualify to join. Not much on group riding anyway. Hope to get a new triumph in 2010 when I finally pull the plug 39+


----------

